# Does anyone keep goats and miniature horses?



## berrley (Apr 7, 2010)

I have been wanting a miniature horse (or a pony) for a while, and someone has offered to give us one. I'm just curious if there is anything I need to know. We are building a barn in the next few weeks and I was trying to figure out if I should make a separate area for the horse or just let them all sleep together. I don't know, I'm just kind of rambling, but if anyone has any helpful or thought I would appreciate it.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

We have a miniature horse, he's sort of on the big side on miniature though. He's fine with the sheep and goats during grazing time, they are buddies. When it comes time for hay and grain in the winter he will kick back pretty good preventing the goats and sheep from eating for a large area around him. He is extremely protective of the whole feeding area. The kicking is dangerous as well especially with bred does or ewes. I pen him separate in the winter.


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have an older doe, her two three-year-old daughters and an older wether. I also have a medium sized pony and a little miniature horse, who is a stallion. I keep them all together during the winter they do fine. During the summer I have to keep the pony and mini separate to avoid pregnancy, but I'll switch them out so one is with the goats at any given time. While the goats used to steal away food from my bigger horses, the pony and mini hold their own against the goats. There is a little bit of squealing at feeding time, but nothing dangerous has ever occurred with our group.

I sometimes forget that they're not all goats! 

Yours will probably do fine together, but just be sure to monitor them closely.


----------



## berrley (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the information. We are really excited about our new adventure!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Ive had goats and minis together, even goats and biggies.....

One thing I had trouble with is that the goats eat much faster than the horses and will eat all the feed. They also have different nutritional needs, so feeding time should be separated if at all possible Horns in the same feeding area of horses eyes can also be disastrous. Thats IF your goats have horns...

I have had goats kicked by the horses nothing ever sever, but it can happen. I had a goat buck with big horns who used to scratch himself on my horse who loved it, but also saw a leg stuck between the horns. I have also seen goat legs in between horns.

For the most part my goats and horses did great together, enjoyed each other, and it was funny to see the buck run and jump with the minis 

I was breeding the goats so I did have a separate pen for the preggers does and the kids until they were big enough to be out in the pasture.

Your goats will jump on top of the round bale and fight and play while the horses munch away.....

Just some of our experiences. I do miss the goats eating the acorns and leaves in the pasture.


----------

